# Are there any themes that work on aokp bionic



## osinphay (Jun 13, 2011)

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Dude. AOKP bionic just came out about a week ago. AND is still in alpha. Give it time. Once these bad boys are finalized, there will be themes.


----------

